# 2012 TTXGP Kicks Off at Infineon Raceway



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Third consecutive year of racing commences on May 4-6 at Sonoma, California.

More...


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

I was excited about this, it's right in my backyard. I have most of Friday free and was planning on slipping over for a few hours to check out practice, but I see the TTXGP bikes only have one practice, and it's not until 6pm! bummer. I'll probably still go to check out the AMA guys, but it would have been cool to see the electric bikes on course too.


----------

